
Show HN: SNMP agent customizing private MIB with Lua - begeekmyfriend
https://github.com/begeekmyfriend/smithsnmp
======
eb0la
I don't know a word about LUA; but looks like you wrote the mib implementation
_by_ hand. I mean, without a mib compiler that does all the diry work giving
you a skeleton where you can build the logic.

Is it true?

Anyway, it is really interesting :-)

